# Máma [mama] o mamá



## karma358

cuál usarían ustedes de acuerdo a lo siguiente? 




Gracias.


----------



## juandiego

Bienvenido/a al foro, Karma.

Interesante. No tenía idea de que esto pudiera ser así. Por otro lado, la razón por la que dice que el acento cambió a la segunda sílaba, por la influencia de una corte afrancesada a principios del S. XVIII, no me parece muy convincente: dudo que una élite pudiera influir en el lenguaje popular en una época en la que no existían medios de comunicación de masas y más para una palabra tan, digamos, íntima.

¿De qué libro es esa cita? Estaría bien investigar un poco a ver hasta que punto esto haya podido ocurrir así.


----------



## KirkandRafer

El María Moliner que alguien se encargó de subir a la red da la misma explicación:



> *mama* (del lat. "mamma", madre, teta. El acento agudo en la acepción de "madre" se introdujo del francés en el siglo XVIII.)
> 
> 
> 
> *1* f. Cada  uno de los abultamientos que tienen en el pecho las *hembras de los  animales mamíferos, que contienen las glándulas secretoras de la leche  con que alimentan a sus crías.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2* (rural y ya casi desusado) _Mamá._



Estaría interesante ver qué dice el Corominas. ¿Alguien lo tiene a mano?


----------



## karma358

juandiego said:


> Bienvenido/a al foro, Karma.
> 
> Interesante. No tenía idea de que esto pudiera ser así. Por otro lado, la razón por la que dice que el acento cambió a la segunda sílaba, por la influencia de una corte afrancesada a principios del S. XVIII, no me parece muy convincente: dudo que una élite pudiera influir en el lenguaje popular en una época en la que no existían medios de comunicación de masas y más para una palabra tan, digamos, íntima.
> 
> ¿De qué libro es esa cita? Estaría bien investigar un poco a ver hasta que punto esto haya podido ocurrir así.




Amigo el libro es de un erudito: *Rufino José Cuervo Urisarri. 
*Es el famoso libro "apuntaciones críticas al lenguaje bogotano", entonces ¿el libro pone "máma" sólo para mostrar el acento pero es "mama" ?? tengo esa duda, yo creo que sí porque es en cursiva pero no sé.


----------



## Erreconerre

karma358 said:


> cuál usarían ustedes de acuerdo a lo siguiente?
> 
> View attachment 10985
> 
> Gracias.



El caso de padre es parecido. Papá es padre; y también papa.


----------



## karma358

Entonces mamá o mama o "máma" ajajaja el último es como para mostrar el acento creo pero no estoy seguro alguien que me concluya por favor


----------



## Erreconerre

karma358 said:


> Entonces mamá o mama o "máma" ajajaja el último es como para mostrar el acento creo pero no estoy seguro alguien que me concluya por favor


Desde luego que se escribe sin tilde, puesto que es una palabra grave que termina en volcal. Pero la aclaración está hecha en el texto: Máma es voz castellana antigua... Y tal vez las reglas de acentuación eran otras en aquella antigüedad de la que habla.


----------



## karma358

Gracias por la aclaración, o sea que mamá es como una especie de anglicismo pero con el francés, XD no me imagino yo en la calle diciendo mama quedaría como mal..


----------



## Mate

karma358 said:


> ...o sea que mamá es como una especie de anglicismo pero con el francés...


En otras palabras, un galicismo.


----------



## karma358

ya por anticuado pero lo correcto sería decir mama... creo yo pues porque es de castilla el original.....


----------



## juandiego

No sé, Karma; la verdad es que lo sigo viendo raro.

Aún no estoy convencido de que el acento cambiara porque la RAE lo definiera así entonces influida por una élite afrancesada; tal vez ésta sea la razón por la que terminó aceptándolo ya que eso le otorgaba cierto prestigio porque el Francés entonces lo tenía, pero me cuesta entender que fuera el origen del cambio. Quedaría por explicar cómo entonces llegó esto al español americano o a estratos de hablantes sin contacto con esas élites dentro de la misma España.

Llevamos, digamos, treinta años con una influencia mediática muy fuerte y progresiva del inglés, influencia más fuerte y que seguro alcanza a muchos más estratos de hablantes que el francés pudiera haber tenido en esa época, y, sin embargo, no hemos vuelto al _máma_ (mama, momma, mummy, etc) de acentuación llana del inglés. ¿Por qué antes con una mínima influencia sí y ahora con muchísima más no?


----------



## Vampiro

Yo estoy con juandiego, no me convence para nada la historia del galicismo por decreto, menos en el siglo XVIII.  ¿Cómo se explica que el vocablo llegara a América en barco?, si aún hoy en día, con comunicaciones en línea con todo el mundo, es difícil que se produzca un cambio tan masivo en el idioma.
Y que dos diccionarios digan lo mismo me tiene sin cuidado, siempre es más fácil copiar que investigar.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

karma358 said:


> cuál usarían ustedes de acuerdo a lo siguiente?
> 
> View attachment 10985
> 
> Gracias.



Pues hasta donde yo entiendo, la pregunta no es si decimos *mamá* o *mama*, para nombrar a la progenitora; sino si debemos escribir *Máma* o *mama*, sin especificar si hablamos de la autora de nuestros días o de la teta.


----------



## juandiego

Erreconerre said:


> Pues hasta donde yo entiendo, la pregunta no es si decimos *mamá* o *mama*, para nombrar a la progenitora; sino si debemos escribir *Máma* o *mama*, sin especificar si hablamos de la autora de nuestros días o de la teta.


Hola, Erreconerre.
Tienes razón, está claro que iría sin acento en caso de que sea grave/llana, aunque lo del motivo expuesto es lo más sorprendente del tema, al menos para mí.


----------



## karma358

juandiego said:


> No sé, Karma; la verdad es que lo sigo viendo raro.
> 
> Aún no estoy convencido de que el acento cambiara porque la RAE lo definiera así entonces influida por una élite afrancesada; tal vez ésta sea la razón por la que terminó aceptándolo ya que eso le otorgaba cierto prestigio porque el Francés entonces lo tenía, pero me cuesta entender que fuera el origen del cambio. Quedaría por explicar cómo entonces llegó esto al español americano o a estratos de hablantes sin contacto con esas élites dentro de la misma España.
> 
> Llevamos, digamos, treinta años con una influencia mediática muy fuerte y progresiva del inglés, influencia más fuerte y que seguro alcanza a muchos más estratos de hablantes que el francés pudiera haber tenido en esa época, y, sin embargo, no hemos vuelto al _máma_ (mama, momma, mummy, etc) de acentuación llana del inglés. ¿Por qué antes con una mínima influencia sí y ahora con muchísima más no?



Hombre no sé la verdad es de cuervo era un genio en ese sentido y vivió en Francia muchos años, nosotros tenemos influencia francesa e italiana y aunque no nos demos cuenta la influencia del inglés actualmente es irreparable, voy a buscar la palabra en el diccionario del régimen creado por el mismo autor haber que encuentro y les cuento.


----------



## Calambur

karma358 said:


> Hombre no sé la verdad es de *C*uervo era un genio en ese sentido y vivió en Francia muchos años, nosotros tenemos influencia francesa e italiana y aunque no nos demos cuenta la influencia del inglés actualmente es irreparable, voy a buscar la palabra en el *diccionario del de régimen* creado por el mismo autor haber *a ver* qu*é* encuentro y les cuento.


Hola:
He hecho mínimas enmiendas a tu texto (tené más cuidado) -necesitaría algunas más-.

En cuanto al diccionario que mencionás, Cuervo no pasó de la letra D (el resto no es de él).


----------



## karma358

Calambur said:


> Hola:
> He hecho mínimas enmiendas a tu texto (tené más cuidado) -necesitaría algunas más-.
> 
> En cuanto al diccionario que mencionás, Cuervo no pasó de la letra D (el resto no es de él).




está bien, sí gracias y ya me entere  lo del diccionario, entonces por qué no aclaras de una vez por todas cuál usarías para cerrar el tema...


----------



## francisgranada

¿Cuál es la forma que prevale en la práctica? Mi pregunta es sobre la pronunciación, es decir ¿cómo llamáis a vuestras madres, _mama _o _mamá_?


----------



## Jonno

Mamá.

En mi zona (País Vasco, al norte de España) sonaría muy raro escuchar _máma._


----------



## Calambur

francisgranada said:


> ¿Cuál es la forma que prevale en la práctica? Mi pregunta es sobre la pronunciación, es decir ¿cómo llamáis a vuestras madres, _mama _o _mamá_?


Por aquí, *mamá*.



karma358 said:


> ...por qué no aclaras de una vez por todas cuál usarías para cerrar el tema...


Si te referís a la forma de escribir la palabra para que sea pronunciada como grave, lo correcto es *mama* (palabra grave terminada en vocal no lleva tilde), pero tal vez quien escribió el texto que pusiste al comienzo del hilo lo escribió en bastardilla para indicar de algún modo que se estaba refiriendo a la pronunciación. Otra cosa no se me ocurre. 
No sé si esto es lo que me estás pidiendo que te responda, pero aquí "cerrar el tema" es muy pero muy difícil.


----------



## Calambur

KirkandRafer said:


> El María Moliner que alguien se encargó de subir a la red da la misma explicación:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mama* (del lat. "mamma", madre, teta. El acento agudo en la acepción de "madre" se introdujo del francés en el siglo XVIII.)
> 
> 
> 
> *1* f. Cada uno de los abultamientos que tienen en el pecho las *hembras de los animales mamíferos, que contienen las glándulas secretoras de la leche con que alimentan a sus crías.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2* (rural y ya casi desusado) _Mamá._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estaría interesante ver qué dice el *Corominas*. ¿Alguien lo tiene a mano?
Click to expand...

Hola:
Un poco tarde, pero te cuento, abreviando, lo que dice Corominas:

La entrada es *MAMA *(sin acento).



> MAMA, 'madre' fam., del latín MAMMA íd. y 'teta'; en esta última acep. es término cientifico tomado por vía culta. 1a. doc.: _mámma_, S. XI (mozár.); Nebr.: "_mama, madre de niños_: mamma".
> [...]
> La acep. 'madre' es tan antigua como el idioma, [...] frecuente en el mozárabe y no lo es menos en el siglo de Oro.
> [...]
> Cuervo cita ejemplo de Tirso y otro de 1653, en los cuales el verso asegura la acentuación _máma_.
> La corte afrancesada puso de moda el decir _mamá _en el S. XVIII, y así lo admitió la Acad. en 1803, pero la acentuación castiza sigue viva en la mayor parte de América y de España [...] con carácter rústico o familiar.
> [...]


----------



## francisgranada

juandiego said:


> ...Por otro lado, la razón por la que dice que el acento cambió a la segunda sílaba, por la influencia de una corte afrancesada a principios del S. XVIII, no me parece muy convincente ...


Tampoco a mí, pero no estoy competente ... En teoría, el acento podía ser influido también por la palabra _papá,_ o simplemente, los niños pueden llamar a sus madres más "enérgicamente" acentuando la última sílaba ... Por curiosidad, en italiano se dice _mamma_, pero tengo un amigo italiano que llamaba a su madre _mamá _(no creo que por la influencia de una élite afrancesada ...). En pocas palabras, me puedo imaginar tal evolución del dicho acento también independientemente del francés o "espontáneamente".


----------



## Birke

juandiego said:


> la razón por la que dice que el acento cambió a la segunda sílaba, por la influencia de una corte afrancesada a principios del S. XVIII, no me parece muy convincente



A mí sí me parece muy convincente. Vamos, que hace años ya que estoy convencida de eso. Da igual cuánta influencia directa tuviera la corte afrancesada: el caso es que la pronunciación aguda pasó a ser la de prestigio, de modo que decir mamá o mama vino a ser como la prueba del algodón de la pertenencia al grupo de los educados o de los rústicos analfabetos de pueblo.

Ese cambio de pronunciación por prestigio social lo he vivido yo misma: en mi zona, en los tiempos en que yo iba a la escuela, si algún chiquillo se hubiera atrevido a pronunciar papá o mamá, lo hubiéramos arrinconado y hecho burla de él por cursi y por señoritingo. En una generación esto ha cambiado totalmente y ahora a quien pronuncia esas palabras como llanas se le mira por encima del hombro y se le tiene por inculto, basto, rústico y pueblerino.
Esa distinción social se lleva en Murcia más allá y sirve para marcar la etnia del hablante: nadie que no sea gitano dirá papa ni mama porque decirlo lo identificaría como tal.



> : dudo que una élite pudiera influir en el lenguaje popular en una época en la que no existían medios de comunicación de masas y más para una palabra tan, digamos, íntima.


Por supuesto el cambio no fue de la noche a la mañana: en algunas zonas llegaría antes, en otras ha tardado siglos. Como he contado arriba, en mi zona la pronunciación llana era la normal aún en los años sesenta y setenta y sólo dejó paso a la aguda en esta última generación. Si el cambio ha tenido que ver con los medios de comunicación que se extendieron también en estos años, no sé decir. El caso es que quienes decían papa y mama tienen ahora hijos que se dirigen a ellos como papá y mamá.


----------



## Jaime Bien

En mi caso siempre he dicho mamá y papá. Me suena mejor así e incluso lo considero más cariñoso, más entrañable. No tenía ni idea de que mamá era adaptación del francés y que papá provenía del francés (es como si me hubieran robado en un instante dos palabras que consideraba muy castellanas y muy mías, precisamente por ser agudas). Pero también he oído a otras personas referirse a sus padres como mama y papa. Aparte de las connotaciones que, como ha indicado _Birke_, pueda haber, hay zonas donde la pronunciación grave es la normal.


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Tampoco a mí, pero no estoy competente ... En teoría, el acento podía ser influido también por la palabra _papá,_ o simplemente, los niños pueden llamar a sus madres más "enérgicamente" acentuando la última sílaba ... Por curiosidad, en italiano se dice _mamma_, pero tengo un amigo italiano que llamaba a su madre _mamá _(no creo que por la influencia de una élite afrancesada ...). En pocas palabras, me puedo imaginar tal evolución del dicho acento también independientemente del francés o "espontáneamente".


¡Hola Francis!
en italiano se dice _mamma_, pero en dialecto siciliano se dice _mamá_, por eso es probable que tu amigo es de origen siciliano.


----------



## jorgema

Jaime Bien said:


> En mi caso siempre he dicho mamá y papá. Me suena mejor así e incluso lo considero más cariñoso, más entrañable. No tenía ni idea de que mamá era adaptación del francés y que papá provenía del francés (es como si me hubieran robado en un instante dos palabras que consideraba muy castellanas y muy mías, precisamente por ser agudas). Pero también he oído a otras personas referirse a sus padres como mama y papa. Aparte de las connotaciones que, como ha indicado _Birke_, pueda haber, hay zonas donde la pronunciación grave es la normal.



Hola, Jaime. En mi caso, debo decir que la forma llana es la que me resulta cariñosa. Cuando me dirijo a mi madre casi siempre le digo *mama*, muy pocas veces _mamá_. Uso mamá y papá, las formas agudas, para referirme a mis padres cuando hablo con otras personas. Recuerdo que mi padre y sus hermanos también llamaban mama a mi abuela. Por el lado de mi familia materna la forma mama también se registra, aunque en ello tal vez haya cierta influencia del quechua, idioma en el que madre también se dice _mama_.


----------



## swift

Yo me pregunto si la forma oxítona 'mamá' no se habrá difundido por medio de los instrumentos de enseñanza de lectoescritura, que por lo general se apegaban más a las normas académicas en décadas anteriores.


----------



## karma358

Hombre muy interesante la intervención de "birke" yo me sentía raro usando "mama" pero si es lo más culto por supuesto que diré "mama", y yo también veo muy convincente la influencia del francés en el castellano como lo está haciendo el inglés actualmente.


----------



## karma358

¿Podrías darme la fuente?

Es para "calambur", no me salió la cita."


----------



## Jaime Bien

jorgema said:


> Hola, Jaime. En mi caso, debo decir que la forma llana es la que me resulta cariñosa. Cuando me dirijo a mi madre casi siempre le digo *mama*, muy pocas veces _mamá_. Uso mamá y papá, las formas agudas, para referirme a mis padres cuando hablo con otras personas. Recuerdo que mi padre y sus hermanos también llamaban mama a mi abuela. Por el lado de mi familia materna la forma mama también se registra, aunque en ello tal vez haya cierta influencia del quechua, idioma en el que madre también se dice _mama_.



Yo cuando hablo de ellos con otras personas siempre hablo de mi madre, mi padre, mis padres, quedando reservado papá y mamá para el núcleo familiar: cuando me dirijo a ellos directamente o hablo con mis hermanos de ellos, siempre papá y mamá. Veo que la forma que cada uno empleamos en el entorno familiar es lo que hace que nos resulte más cariñosa.


----------



## juandiego

Birke said:


> A mí sí me parece muy convincente. [...]


Hola, Birke.

Interesante lo que cuentas de que incluso tú has vivido eso; yo hubiera jurado que esto se, digamos, resolvió tiempo atrás.

Estoy de acuerdo —casi que no podía ser de otra manera— en que la pronunciación aguda pasó en algún momento a ser la de prestigio o probablemente fue progresivamente adquiriéndolo. Lo que yo no termino de creer, aunque puedo estar equivocado, es que todo el mundo antes utilizara la pronunciación llana y esto cambiara, como dice Vampiro, por un decreto de la RAE influida por unas ideas que si bien representaban lo más avanzado de la época, también tenían una fuerte oposición popular, y no tan popular, y que no duró ni una decena de años. Me parece más lógico pensar que por alguna otra razón el acento ya se había empezado a desplazar a la última sílaba antes de que la RAE interviniera.

Como digo, puedo estar completamente equivocado porque no estoy más que elucubrando por extrapolación de lo que percibo en la actualidad respecto a la influencia de otros idiomas, pero esta explicación deja bastantes interrogantes: ¿Cuándo y cómo llegó esto al español americano?, ¿cómo se extendió esto a una población mayoritariamente rural y/o provinciana básicamente sin escolarizar hasta decenas y decenas de años después?

 Estamos hablando de una palabra que es probablemente la primera que se aprende, me extraña que un criterio tan alejado del individuo de a pie, como es el de una élite, haya determinado el cómo enseñársela a _les enfants_ .


----------



## germanbz

A mí ese argumento, sin una mayor argumentación que lo apoye de la influencia francesa del siglo XVIII me cuesta de creer, sobre todo tratándose de una palabra tan básica como "mamá". 
Por otro lado también habría que preguntarse por qué ciertos sectores de la población o en ciertos ambientes (de relativamente fácil identificación) utilizan el "mama" grave. ¿Qué ocurre?, ¿a esas capas sociales o étnicas no llegó la influencia afrancesada?.

O dicho de otro modo, sobre los que, sí se supone que por influencias francesas lo cambiaron. Me cuesta mucho, muchísimo creer que en el pueblo donde nacieron mis abuelos en pleno interior montañoso de Teruel, (tanto los paternos como los maternos), en el cual todavía los mayores del lugar conservan a día de hoy el pronombre de la antigüa fabla aragonesa 'n (irse'n), y que conservan buena cantidad de vocabulario realmente antiguo y cuya población hasta hace pocas generaciones desconocía la presencia de un maestro de escuela en la localidad y cuya población agrícola principalmente era en su mayor parte analfabeta hasta la mitad del siglo XX, se viese bajo el influjo de la Corte Francesa del siglo XVIII, ni directa ni indirectamente.


----------



## Calambur

karma358 said:


> ¿Podrías darme la fuente?
> 
> Es para "calambur", no me salió la cita."


Hola: recién ahora veo tu mensaje.
La cita que agregué en el _post _#21 corresponde al:

_Diccionario crítico etimológico de la lengua castellana_, tomo III, págs. 211 y 212, editorial Francke, Berna, 1954. Autor: Joan *COROMINAS*.


----------



## Calambur

juandiego said:


> Como digo, puedo estar completamente equivocado porque no estoy más que elucubrando por extrapolación de lo que percibo en la actualidad respecto a la influencia de otros idiomas, pero esta explicación deja bastantes interrogantes: ¿Cuándo y cómo llegó esto al español americano?, ¿cómo se extendió esto a una población mayoritariamente rural y/o provinciana básicamente sin escolarizar hasta decenas y decenas de años después?
> 
> Estamos hablando de una palabra que es probablemente la primera que se aprende, me extraña que un criterio tan alejado del individuo de a pie, como es el de una élite, haya determinado el cómo enseñársela a _les enfants_ .


Cito a *juandiego *porque me parece que resume la posición de casi todos.

Veo que en este hilo nadie se explica cómo se produjo del cambio de 'mama' a mamá', y quiero aclarar que tampoco yo lo sé. 
A continuación voy a transcribir unos pesados párrafos de un manual de literatura de la época de maricastaña, escrito por el erudito Rodolfo M. Ragucci, S.D.B.



> LA INFLUENCIA FRANCESA. "Comíamos, vestíamos, bailábamos, pensábamos a la francesa". He aquí como Quintana expresa gráficamente el nefasto influjo ejercido en la España del siglo XVIII.
> 
> Pero no se crea que sólo en España, ni que aquí en mayor grado que en otras partes. En Italia, en Inglaterra, en Alemania, en toda Europa, con la supremacía política, Francia había impuesto victoriosamente la de sus letras, que vivían su esplendorosa Edad de Oro.
> 
> La instintiva _resistencia del alma española_ a todo lo extraño, también ahora se opuso como firme roca al desbordamiento francés, y, si no evitó que empapase sus tierras áridas, logró que sus efectos -siquiera desastrosos, por cierto- no lo fueran tanto como en otras partes.
> 
> Ya los preclaros escritores de la corte del Rey Sol eran conocidos, ensalzados, traducidos y adaptados al público español. Así, La Fontaine, Corneille, Racine, Bossuet, Fenelón, Lesage, Crebillón, etc.
> 
> Después entraron los filósofos y enciclopedistas Montesquieu, Rousseau, Voltaire, Diderot, D'Alembert, etc.
> 
> Y factor propicio a este influjo fue el advenimiento de la dinastía de Borbón con su decidida política de afrancesamiento: ideas, cultura, economía, instituciones, usos, todo se vació en el molde francés. La centralización de la enseñanza, blanco político de Felipe V, ¿cómo no había de extranjerizar las letras, cuando hasta franceses eran los modelos propuestos?
> 
> Dejó escrito Quintana: "Todo concurría a este efecto inevitable: nuestra corte en algún modo afrancesada; el gobierno siguiendo las máximas y el tenor observados en aquella nación; los conocimientos científicos, las artes útiles, los grandes establecimientos de civilización, los institutos literarios, todo se traía, todo se imitaba de allí...; ¿y extrañamos que las musas tomasen también algo de este aire y de este idioma?... (Esto) nos da la clave para entender el carácter particular que toma nuestra poesía en el siglo XVIII, y la razón de no parecerse ni a la pródiga libertad del anterior, ni a la compostura y pureza del siglo XVI".
> 
> Con todo, no fue exclusiva la influencia francesa. Alguna ejercieron también las letras _italianas_, por ejemplo en Luzán, Moratín (hijo) y otros, y las _inglesas_, en Cadalso, Meléndez, Clavijo, Quintana, etc.




Aunque como *juandiego *puedo estar completamente equivocada, les digo ahora cómo me parece que podría haber sido el camino del cambio, y someto mi parecer a la consideración de ustedes.

Cuando un pueblo es conquistado, el conquistador suele influir con su idioma y sus costumbres, y se producen intercambios culturales.
En este caso, aunque España no haya sido propiamente conquistada, los Borbones aceptaron gustosos la influencia francesa.

Obras francesas fueron traducidas y adaptadas para el público español, lo que significa que el público tenía acceso a ellas, probablemente en los teatros, y quizá también mediante los actores ambulantes. De ser así, seguramente el cambio se produjo de a poco, pero no podemos negar que se produjo.

La otra cosa que se me ocurre es respecto a la forma en que la nueva palabra cruzó "el charco": por estas tierras hubo mucha influencia española, primero mediante los conquistadores, luego mediante los criollos, muchos de los cuales iban a estudiar a España y volvían. Y por si no alcanzara, a fines del siglo XIX y comienzos del XX hubo en la Argentina una enorme ola de inmigrantes españoles, que pueden haber traído la nueva pronunciación. 
Tal vez el cambio nos llegó aquí de esa forma, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta, pues desconozco cuándo comenzó a utilizarse por aquí la acentuación aguda.

Bueno, esto es sólo mi intento. 
Por favor, retruquen lo que consideren necesario, que tal vez entre todos logremos _descular esa hormiga_.


----------



## juandiego

Excelente post, Calambur.
Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Probablemente el charco lo hayan cruzado ambas acentuaciones. Y de acuerdo con el idioma de la población conquistada, (a grandes rasgos el quechua o el guaraní) se haya decantado por una u otra.
Acá no hay Francia.


----------

